# Coconut or Palm Wood for smoke?



## wolfpackpilot (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes... I am crazy. 

That being said, has anyone heard or tried to use dried coconut shells or Palm wood to smoke seafood?  

Wondering what it would produce...

Billy V in NC


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Billy,

I have never tried this before but I did a little research for you and found one guy who talked about using coconut hulls.

He says if you like the taste of coconut, use the hulls sparingly to other woods to smoke fish or seafood.

It's another bbq forum - man I hate to do this out of a sense of loyalty - but I couldn't find anything specific on SMF, so here you go.

http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8728&sid=0e5f29e1a9d9e7292d929a16deeeaf13

I did find this one thread on SMF so will include it as well.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121800/coconut-husks

Hope this helps...

Bill


----------



## wolfpackpilot (Feb 7, 2013)

I wanted to marianate a few lbs of extra large shrimp in a mango/Jalipeno/citrus concoction for 48 hours.  Then line them out and smoke them over coconut shells or palm wood.

I'm doing it.  Anybody know where I can find coconuts in NC?  

:-)

Thanks Bill...


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 7, 2013)

How 'bout the Piggly Wiggly?

Won't the citrus acid cook the shrimp over a period of 48 hours?


----------



## ufboostedgator (Feb 7, 2013)

Wolfpackpilot, just a little tip for smoking shrimp...I run 2 12" or whatever size skewers through them from belly to back. you can usually fit 8-10 on each one and it keeps them organized, spaced properly and easy to deal with when on the smoker or grill.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2013)

48 HOURS YIKES! It only takes 2-4 hours to to make Ceviche! I would only marinate the shrimp for 30 minutes it doesn't take long for shrimp to soak up the flavors. We make Ceviche all the time, it would be good smoked for a bit too!


----------



## wolfpackpilot (Feb 7, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> 48 HOURS YIKES! It only takes 2-4 hours to to make Ceviche! I would only marinate the shrimp for 30 minutes it doesn't take long for shrimp to soak up the flavors. We make Ceviche all the time, it would be good smoked for a bit too!



I thought shrimp/crab/scallops didn't soak up marinaded or rubs very well. I've never smoke them so I didn't know.  Also, with so little moisture content in shrimp I was afraid of them drying out in the smoker.... No?  

Thanks for the info.  I'm taking the lime out of the marinade and replacing with coconut milk and some type of chili powder.   

This is probably going to be a disaster... But you never know until you try.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2013)

Coconut milk, chili powder and lime is a good flavor profile for shrimp. Add the lime just before you smoke them or spritz with lime while you're smoking. Watch your temp shrimp cook fast!

Be sure and post some Q-view!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 7, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Coconut milk, chili powder and lime is a good flavor profile for shrimp. Add the lime just before you smoke them or spritz with lime while you're smoking. Watch your temp shrimp cook fast!
> 
> Be sure and post some Q-view!


Like the man said...ceviche is made quickly...because the citric acid will cook the shrimp.  Lime is a great flavor with shrimp, I would take DS's advice on spritzing just ahead of time...the large shrimp won't take long...just about 3 minutes on each side at 225.  You might cold smoke for a while using an AMNPS then cook....just a thought.

Bill


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 7, 2013)

Lots of traffic in coconuts here lately.

Two links, the first has info on using dried coconut shells and making coconut charcoal, the second is a pig roast in the Phillipines, the pig was cooked with coconut shells and has lots of pics-

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=131631

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117549


----------



## wolfpackpilot (Feb 8, 2013)

If you cold smoked the shrimp before you cooked them to see if the coconut shells gave it a distinct flavor, should I leave the marinade OFF during this process?  Then afterwards brush them down with the mixture and heat them up? Also I had no idea the shrimp would cook so fast.  Would it be better to smoke/cook them at a lower temp so they stay in the smoker longer?  

I've got ZERO experience with smoking seafood.  Thanks for all the info and links folks.


----------



## get ur swine on (Jul 19, 2014)

don't take offense to this.....
but if you marinate any meat for that long you will destroy the actual taste of the meat

..just sayin


----------



## billak (Apr 25, 2015)

They use coconut palm wood and the shell in the Philippines, where my wife is from, to grill fish, chicken, pork, etc everyday and the taste is excellent!


----------



## RRR (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank you, I will try it on a less expensive piece of meat.


----------

